# Blue Angels F-18 Hornet



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

I found this 1:72 scale Revell SnapTite kit of a Blue Angels F-18 Hornet at a yard sale for a mere fifty cents! It was partially built with some poorly applied stickers already on it. The kit is very simple with only 16 parts and ranked as a Skill Level 1. One model reviewer thought that this kit is perfect for beginners, but I would highly disagree. Even though it is quite basic with a few easily-identifyable parts, primarily because of the snap-together feature and the stickers, the model becomes difficult. With the snap-together parts, one has but one chance to get it right the very first time, otherwise disassembly is difficult and usually damages the joined parts. Plus the fit is usually not as good as with glue-together parts. You can test try and re-test these type pieces. With the stickers, these have to pose the worst problem for a beginner because of the extreme difficulty in the positioning of them. Here again, if you get it wrong the first time, it's VERY difficult to unstick and reposition them again. With water slide decals, one can at least move them around some to get them properly placed. Granted water slides are somewhat fragile and can tear, but stickers stick together ruining them, they show fingerprints if touched from the back, and they have unsightly edges unless carefully trimmed some before applying. For a beginner to deal with all these issues and come out with a nice looking model is just too much to ask of someone who is attempting to have some fun putting together a kit. As a non-beginner, it was a PITA for me!

Thanks for looking...


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool. The old Monogram (now Revell) snap planes are mostly quite nice. Oddly though, even as a kid, I found snap kits to be rather a pain compared to glue kits.


----------

